# Discover Credit Card - Accepted in UAE?



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Is Discover widely accepted in Dubai / Abu Dhabi? Anyone know or use one often ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont see the discover on the windows of most places. I have seen it displayed at some of the hotels though. I have a mastercard. A few have looked at it like it isnt a real card and wouldnt accept it. These are places that have the visa/mc on the window. I would just suggest keeping a visa card here as it seems the most widely accepted.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Most American retails accept Discover (i.e. American mall stores)... but personally I would have a Visa / Mastercard.

I've seen more Amex stickers than Discover though.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

VISA seems to be the most popular credit card in this region, followed by Mastercard and then AMEX, although I've see more AMEX corporate credit cards than personal ones.


----------



## Shahzadja (Jul 14, 2010)

No dear, you have to discover alot to get Discover, discovered...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Shahzadja said:


> No dear, you have to discover alot to get Discover, discovered...


Seriously....what do you mean by that??


----------



## Shahzadja (Jul 14, 2010)

Well that was a light post....what meant is its hard to find vendors who accept Discover credit card...


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i have used me Discover in a few places, at shopping centers it is accepted at many stores, but rest. bars and other things no one accepts it, all they like is Visa or MC


----------

